# Will K2 browser open an HTML file stored on it?



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I'd like to know if it is possible to copy an HTML file to the Kindle and open it with the Kindle browser. If so, what is the correct syntax to use for the URL? file:///myHTML.html, i.e what is the value of ''?


----------



## jah (Oct 28, 2008)

Now I not 100% sure but I think you have to converted the html files into a compatible format in order to open them. Other I the board should be able to give you more information.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Just to clarify: I do not want to convert the HTML, I want the Kindle browser to open HTML that I've copied to it. So I need to know what file://.. path to give to the browser to open something from its own file system. I've looked for information on the various kindle hacking blogs but haven't found it yet. But I know that somebody knows!

Of course one can put the HTML on a web server and point Kindle browser at that instead, but I was just curious if it is also possible to point it at its local file system also, just as every other browser I've ever used lets you do.

One reason behind my curiosity is that I want to get some idea of what kind of user experience can be delivered on Kindle with JavaScript-enabled content. Ideally, being able to open a local file would eliminate overhead of a relatively slow wireless network (yes, I know about the network-over-USB hack, which should be much faster than wireless also). While AZW does not currently allow for scripting of any kind, some future version might (it is part of the OPS spec which most ebook formats are based on).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might try simply entering the URL in the browser. . . .  It's not a full featured browser. . . .very limited as you've probably figured out. I have to say I don't think there is anyway to do what you want to, but I'm not an expert by any means.  

I'm going to move this thread to the tips and tricks board. . . .youi might get more response there.

Ann


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

As far as I know, this is not possible.  You might "Google" Netfront Browser.  Their own web site may have more information, or perhaps a message board or user group.

Woody


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I couldn't find any info on netfront's web site or a msg board there. I could be wrong, but again, I don't see any reason why they would not allow this functionality - it is not a security risk and would not require any special code (unless you wanted to provide some sort of File/Open UI). 

In fact based on the error message I have gotten ('file open error'), it rather strongly suggests that it is capable of opening files! I think it is just a matter of figuring out the proper file path to use, and that requires specific knowledge of how the file system is laid out. I may try asking on one of the kindle hacking sites.


----------



## Woody (Dec 24, 2008)

If you do find a way to do this, please let us know.  There are many people who could use this ability.

Woody


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Well, I still haven't found out what the path to the 'user document' area is, but I am able to load an HTML file that is in another location on the Kindle by typing this into the browser Address field:
file:///opt/amazon/ebook/prefs/NowNowTemplate.html

So this is evidence that it will work once we learn what the correct path is.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Found the answer over on Mobileread.com. '/mnt/us' is the root of the folder containing user content, so if you create a folder named 'html' with a file named 'test.html' in it, you can open it in the Kindle browser by typing:
file:///mnt/us/html/test.html

And you can bookmark this so you don't have to type it in each time.

The thread over on mobileread said this didn't work on K1 but I can't verify this. Seems like it should work.

Well, this is sure exciting to know, and should be fun to experiment with...


----------

